# Lambert 5/24



## rattosh51 (Nov 4, 2010)

Picked this up from a nieghbor down the road for $20....the belt broke on him during winter and didn't want to replace it. Works for me, ordered a new belt, and will clean it up and get it ready for next year. Has a Tecumseh on it...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice deal, I just picked up a Simplicity 7hp 22" two stage in good shape for 25.00. Needs a carb float and drive belt


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

$20 blower - sweet. Beats my best of $25 and that took a full rebuild.


----------



## rattosh51 (Nov 4, 2010)

The "official" model number is HS-54-1, and looks like it was built in 1968. The P.O. pulled the recoil once and she started right up....sold! I'm sure it needs a few things replaced here & there, but I've been wanting to mess around with a 2-stage for a while now...perfect donor. Only ever had the single stages myself, so it should be fun. The **** thing is almost as old as me!


----------



## bryanebe (Jun 15, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> $20 blower - sweet. Beats my best of $25 and that took a full rebuild.


I just picked up a Simplicity 7hp 22" two stage in good shape for 25.00. Needs a carb float and drive belt


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

rattosh51 said:


> The **** thing is almost as old as me!


Old is good! Isn't it great finding machines that others don't want to mess with?

Nice find. Like you said, you'll have fun with it for sure.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome, if i am not mistaken there are 2 right angle transmissions in that unit, one underneath for forward and reverse, and one sticking out the side with a chain to drive the auger. for speed control does it use a variable pitch pulley?

in the pic, one trans is bottom right other is center and the variable pulley is on top and is gray.

anyway the one i had is gone but i couldnt bring myself to get rid of either trans or the pulley. let me know if you need anything.


----------



## v10viper (Apr 11, 2013)

td5771 said:


> welcome, if i am not mistaken there are 2 right angle transmissions in that unit, one underneath for forward and reverse, and one sticking out the side with a chain to drive the auger. for speed control does it use a variable pitch pulley?
> 
> in the pic, one trans is bottom right other is center and the variable pulley is on top and is gray.
> 
> anyway the one i had is gone but i couldnt bring myself to get rid of either trans or the pulley. let me know if you need anything.




td, what do you want for your spare parts from your old unit? I just stripped the front auger transmission in my Lambert yesterday when a tooth broke off the transmission sprocket and bound the chain up around the head. Talk about one heck of a nasty noise!!! Unless I can find a transmission and sprocket, it looks like I'm on the hook to buy a new blower next season.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

My father had what I think was a Lambert. There was something with the auger drive chain and I remember fixing it in a snowstorm at night as a kid.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Which tec is on it??? Model # is usually on the top by the spark plug towards handle bar side...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

These might be the belts if you ever need replacements.

Oregon LAMBERT Model #HS-54-1-Snow Blowers Exploded Parts Lookup by Model


----------



## v10viper (Apr 11, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Which tec is on it??? Model # is usually on the top by the spark plug towards handle bar side...



The auger tub says: Lambert HS268-P

a 6HP Tecumseh


----------



## MikeyR (Jan 18, 2020)

i have lambert parts cheap or need an impeller for a HS68-P


----------



## Joseph Noah (Feb 24, 2021)

rattosh51 said:


> The "official" model number is HS-54-1, and looks like it was built in 1968. The P.O. pulled the recoil once and she started right up....sold! I'm sure it needs a few things replaced here & there, but I've been wanting to mess around with a 2-stage for a while now...perfect donor. Only ever had the single stages myself, so it should be fun. The **** thing is almost as old as me!





MikeyR said:


> i have lambert parts cheap or need an impeller for a HS68-P


Would you have a throttle cable for the Hs45 or do you know where to get one Thanks Joe


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF joseph

i doubt rattosh51 will respond as he was last seen Apr 6, 2012 and mickyr last seen jan 20 2020


----------



## Joseph Noah (Feb 24, 2021)

rattosh51 said:


> Picked this up from a nieghbor down the road for $20....the belt broke on him during winter and didn't want to replace it. Works for me, ordered a new belt, and will clean it up and get it ready for next year. Has a Tecumseh on it...


I gave 30 .00$15 years ago ain’t had a problem til now started every year had some spot welds brake on large pulley getting welded today it took a toll on belt which I’m replacing today also go to keep old Dinosaurs going ,ended up purchasing a haqvarna hs224 we got a lot of snow this year thanks for your feedback


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Joseph Noah said:


> I gave 30 .00$15 years ago ain’t had a problem til now started every year had some spot welds brake on large pulley getting welded today it took a toll on belt which I’m replacing today also go to keep old Dinosaurs going ,ended up purchasing a haqvarna hs224 we got a lot of snow this year thanks for your feedback


You might try clicking on their avatar and starting a conversation direct. If they answer (and occasionally do) that's the surest way to contact them. Good Luck!


----------

